# Christmas joys



## debodun (Nov 22, 2014)

What do you look forward to the most at Christmas?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 22, 2014)

I voted for food.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 22, 2014)

I voted Other-Other being the day AFTER Christmas lol. Because that means it`s 364 days til we have to do it again. I always dread Christmas,it`s just way too much work and money. My favorite holiday is Thanksgiving-just family and food-doesn`t get any better than that!


----------



## JudyB (Nov 22, 2014)

I voted "Other",  because i like all the Christmas lights and the holiday spirit of all the people out n about.   (and u didn't have that for an option)


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2014)

I voted family and friends, but this will be the third year that it's just my husband and I on christmas day.  I do miss seeing all my family in the US on christmas day, but the better option is summer visits.  This christmas will be Thai food in a beachside restaurant and Skyping grandkids sometime that day - 9pm Thai time 9am EST.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2014)

I voted music...I absolutely love the spirit of Christmas music!! :jammin:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2014)

I like all the lights.  I don't like all the commercial hype and everybody spending money they don't have (I quit doing the spending money I don't have part years ago).


----------



## Raven (Nov 23, 2014)

I love spending time with family and hearing traditional Christmas music.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 23, 2014)

hey I voted for it all I love Christmas


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2014)

I voted family and friends.....everyone seems so much nicer at Christmas, even my ????? cousin. and my friends are always nice.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 23, 2014)

I voted "Giving and/or Getting Gifts". I enjoyed watching my wife make Sea Shell pictures, using real shells that she had collected along the beach since we've lived here. She did have to buy the Starfish shells and large shells from a hobby shop. She done a great job making them and is now wrapping them for Christmas gifts to family and co-workers. 

 We really enjoy shopping/buying some gifts for each other and each of us pick out what we like/want (shopping together). We did shop apart for a few year, but now it's together. We both have a tendency to forget what we bought, so it can turn out to be a surprise on Christmas morning. 

We also enjoy putting up inside/outside Christmas décor. We love the way our tree looks after we get done decorating it. 

Sometimes we go to a couple of Christmas Programs/Concerts at local churches, but definitely go to a Christmas Eve Service at a local church.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I voted for food.



Me too. I see family members through out the year so that is no biggie. But I do enjoy the holidays more than when I worked. I always had a ton of year end work to do(accountant), so I never could enjoy the holidays knowing what was facing me when I went back to work. Didn't get much time off either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Voted other, don't particularly look forward to Christmas at all since I was a kid.  Can do without the traffic, and commercialism involved in the whole holiday season.  I know, Scrooge here, lol.


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

We loved makeing the winter holidays special for the entire family, and we willingly catered to 30 to 35 family and guest.  

This year will be the first year that we will be spending Christmas day alone.  From our first Christmas back in '67, we would spend from Thankgiving till Christmas putting up decorations, and makeing as many gifts as we could think to make.  

The last two years we spent the Christmas holiday with just us, and our son Mike.  Our son Mike left this world last Febuary, so now it is just the two of us. 
This year Michael hasn't felt like putting up a tree, or leaving the house.  I'm going to miss all the fuss of Christmas this year.

:shucks:


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 23, 2014)

Do put up the odd decoration, Ina, and see other peoples.
remember the really good Christmases.....don't be too sad.
chin up.....


----------



## crochet lady (Nov 23, 2014)

I love the quietness and beauty of the woods and nature this time of year. Most people are out shopping, etc.; so the woods, gardens are quiet and absolutely beautiful in all its bareness. Its gifts of new growth and surprizes are hidden and waiting to show us its glory in the spring!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> We loved makeing the winter holidays special for the entire family, and we willingly catered to 30 to 35 family and guest.
> 
> This year will be the first year that we will be spending Christmas day alone.  From our first Christmas back in '67, we would spend from Thankgiving till Christmas putting up decorations, and makeing as many gifts as we could think to make.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your Son, Mike, Ina.  Limit your decorating to the room you both spend the most time in.  Make it your Christmas room...you'd be surprised how it helps!
We like to get out the Christmas LPs, and listen away!  Try to make the most of it and keep Michael's spirits up!


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree Meanderer,
Your idea is a good one, and I'm surely going to try.  
Some how I need to make him see his life isn't over.  He's just never had to deal with his own poor health before.  He has always been hard to pull from one stage of life to the other.  :tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> We loved makeing the winter holidays special for the entire family, and we willingly catered to 30 to 35 family and guest.
> 
> This year will be the first year that we will be spending Christmas day alone.  From our first Christmas back in '67, we would spend from Thankgiving till Christmas putting up decorations, and makeing as many gifts as we could think to make.
> 
> ...



I can't imagine how hard it is for you and Michael this holiday season Ina, sending warm thoughts and hugs to you both. :rose:


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

Hugs back at you Sea.:bighug::thankyou:


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry to know about your loss, Ina.  I know how hard the first Christmas was after I lost my husband.  As someone suggested, just take it easy.....you will know what to do when the time comes.  The Holiday will never be the same again, but a lot of the joy will come back.  Just follow your heart, it will lead you.  And I'll keep your husband in my thoughts, too, that he regains some joy in his life.


----------

